# Coping with a chronic illness during the holidays



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have compiled a brief list of articles with tips and strategies to survive the holidays while dealing with a chronic illness. I hope there might be some practical suggestions for some of our members here!http://www.webmd.com/balance/features/chro...llness-holidayshttp://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,179194,00.htmlhttp://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1997/...71208180956.htmhttp://ezinearticles.com/?Coping-With-Chro...&id=3305358http://planetthrive.com/2009/11/coping-wit...g-the-holidays/


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks


----------

